# I'm a total newbie, i need a suspension upgrade though..



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

I have a 1998 Nissan 200SX SE, the ride is a bit rough, i need an upgrades for the suspensions..

I got a response from a sales rep. from Motivational Motor Sports:

"If you drive the car on the streets daily I would run the Eibach sportline springs, our shortened Koni front struts, our Koni rear struts and mount kit, Koni bumpstops. The only thing that you will reuse is your front mounts. The total for this is $1100. You should also put on front and rear strut tower braces. They are $120 for the pair"

Does that sound like a good set-up.. and as far as price.. is it good? 

Help a brotha out


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

there are better setups for the money


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

you can an awsome TIEN setup for that price. in fact there is a group buy going on, for the Basic and SS setups.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=62038


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

What do you mean by rough? We both have the same basic suspension and I consider mine soft. Anything you get aftermarket will be just as rough if not stiffer than what you have factory.It's a short wheelbase car and it will not absorb irregularities in the road surface as well as say an SUV or large car because of that. To me, it's acceptable and I drive on cobblestone streets and bad pavement all day. I am in mine 8-15 hours a day and have no problems with it.I only wish it was stiffer and I had wider, lower profile tires to improve braking and handling.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you should just IM me before you have a question, i could have let you known on this one too, but bro to let you know with a lowered car, you are gonna have a stiffer ride.. when you lower you car you wont get a smooth ride then stock unless you just get better shocks, i have suggested the same setup to so many people and everyone i know that has it loves it.. get the eibach PROKIT springs, with b13 kyb agx's shocks up front with b14 kyb agx's shocks in the rear, koni shorten bumpstops and motivational rear strut mounts....


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> you should just IM me before you have a question, i could have let you known on this one too, but bro to let you know with a lowered car, you are gonna have a stiffer ride.. when you lower you car you wont get a smooth ride then stock unless you just get better shocks, i have suggested the same setup to so many people and everyone i know that has it loves it.. get the eibach PROKIT springs, with b13 kyb agx's shocks up front with b14 kyb agx's shocks in the rear, koni shorten bumpstops and motivational rear strut mounts....


What's a good site to get all that shit from? Help a brotha out


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you can get the bumpstops from www.motivational.net and you will have either get in a group buy for the rear strut mounts becuase motivational only makes them when they have 10 orders, or you get them off a member. i got my springs and shocks from my local performance shop


----------



## biff (May 14, 2004)

I have the full motivational coilover setup, and it is a truly amazing setup. Although it may be a little pricey, you truly get what you pay for. If you want to "properly" lower your car, and have a superior ride, you cannot go wrong with motivational shortened struts.

chris


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

All i have to say is.......
KYB AGX
Ground Controll adjustables....Brand new bout $900


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

all i have to say is........
KYB AGX
GROUND CONTROL adjustables
brand new for about $900


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i dont want to spend too much money on the suspension but i want a noticeably lowered ride height. i was thinking about getting tein s-springs and just use them with my stock shocks, will this work?


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

also is there anything else i could get for the same amount of money, that will lower my car more without bottoming out?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sorry all, but I can't agree with anyone here except AJ and Stealth. First off, listen to what I have to say.

$1100 is a COMPLETE RIP for a sportline based setup. Don't get me wrong, Motivational's shortened shocks ROCK from what I've heard, but at ~220+ a corner, I think I'll pass. 

Also, spring/damper combos don't do it for me anymore, If you want something that'll ride great and perform even better, get yourself some coilovers. Not sleve based coilovers like ground control, that's supposed to ride pretty rough. True coilovers like Tien come with everything you need, it's the entire package in one box delivered to your doorstep, and like I said, they'll preform better than anything for the same amount of money.

The Tien Basic which I recommend for you is ~$750 which is actually around the same price as a ground control/AGX setup not to mention it's cleaner and rides better.

There's also the Tien SS setup which has my eye. That is $1200


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Also, spring/damper combos don't do it for me anymore, If you want something that'll ride great and perform even better, get yourself some coilovers. Not sleve based coilovers like ground control, that's supposed to ride pretty rough. True coilovers like Tien come with everything you need, it's the entire package in one box delivered to your doorstep, and like I said, they'll preform better than anything for the same amount of money.



agreed.....i have the B&G full coilover setup....comes with everything u need....i can guarantee it will outperform a ground control setup


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> sorry all, but I can't agree with anyone here except AJ and Stealth. First off, listen to what I have to say.
> 
> $1100 is a COMPLETE RIP for a sportline based setup. Don't get me wrong, Motivational's shortened shocks ROCK from what I've heard, but at ~220+ a corner, I think I'll pass.
> 
> ...


He hit the nail on the head perfectly.
I agree 110%


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

*More people most suggested setups..*

Please post some of the other setups others have.. and also.. there's a thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=4384

It started back in August 2002 i believe..

Well that's a sidenote type of thing..

Anyway, post some opinions/experiences with some of the widely used/recommended setups


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sup essay, considering you have the upper strut mounts, you need to get a spring combo, like i have been advising,


----------

